

The Myth of Chinese Super Schools - r12s
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/nov/20/myth-chinese-super-schools/

======
cwhy
I am from China and I can't agree more. The mass-examination system seems to
promote equality, yet the ignorance of individual differences led to the
failure of discovering specialized talents, who are potential leaders and
innovators of the future.

Bertrand Russell already pointed this problem 90 years
ago([http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/13940](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/13940)),
but the problem still remains till now.

